# Can I use a Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM FLD with Nikon Z6? If not, what are some good alternatives?



## iKokomo (Feb 16, 2022)

I have read a lot of reviews and I cannot get an answer on whether the Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM FLD will work on my Nikon Z6. 

If this doesn't work, what other, more affordable options do I have at my disposal?
In short, I am looking for something affordable, that autofocuses (with the FTZ) and works with a Z series Full Frame camera (some tiny edge vignetting is ok).

I recently joined a local photo club so I want to experiment with this. Therefore, I do not need an expensive lens, just something to play around with and expand my toolbag.


----------



## Strodav (Feb 16, 2022)

Not only is this a discontinued lens, but the DC in the lens description means it's designed for aps-c  (DX) cameras.  The Z6 is a Full Frame (FX) 24.5mp camera, so no, I wouldn't go there even if you find a F mount version and have an FTZ adapter.

The closest Nikon Z glass you are going to find is the 24-50 f/4-6.3 for $400, but it's not as fast as the Sigma you are looking at.  There are plenty of lower cost options if you go with Nikon dslr F mount glass and an FTZ adapter.  I would recommend you go to KEH.com and look through their used Nikon glass in EX or better condition.  Just make sure it's Full Frame (FX), auto focus (af-s), and is a G or E version.   I have had very good luck with KEH and if you don't like it, they have a decent return policy.  If you don't want to search for yourself, give them a call, tell them what you are looking for and they will be happy to help.  No, I'm not affilliated in any way with KEH.  I just happen to have had good luck with them.


----------

